
'Suspicious package' at Texas A&M was an admission letter with lights attached - dctoedt
http://www.kbtx.com/content/news/Code-Maroon-Texas-AM-building-evacuated-due-to-suspicious-package-405462035.html
======
dctoedt
I hope the kid gets admitted! That might be iffy, though: The newspaper report
said that the suspicious package was "neutralized" by the bomb squad. [1]

[1] [http://www.chron.com/news/houston-
texas/houston/article/Bomb...](http://www.chron.com/news/houston-
texas/houston/article/Bomb-squad-investigating-package-at-Texas-
A-M-10783078.php)

------
jhull
Well...the application certainly worked in garnering the attention the
applicant had hoped for.

